# Ecco Biom hybrid spikeless shoes.



## Evesdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Having been lucky enough to have won a pair in the Ecco opportunity I'm posting up my review.

So far the shoes are still one of the best shoes I've ever had. They fit perfectly and give my toes room unlike some other brands where they tend to pinch in. Think this maybe down to the Biom design. 

As the weather has now truly turned for the worse they are getting tested in more trying conditions. The wet weather has tested them, they grip fine but the holes along the toe line let the water in. In one round in the rain my socks were quite wet around the toe line and the ball of my feet. I have however treated them with the Ecco outdoor footwear cleaner and my last round was very wet under foot. There was only the slightest of wet patches on the socks, so maybe this helped. I did think the spikeless system may have been less effective in this wetter time but they still grip fantastically well, maybe better than some spiked shoes I've had. I played a few holes recently in my old spiked shoes and was amazed at the difference in comfort. I could feel the spikes under my feet where they applied pressure to the underside of my feet. It was a bit like my youth when wearing football boots, I'd always get blisters on the balls of my feet from the spike that was located there. The spineless system obviously does not have this problem.

I have a bit of an OCD when it come to my golf shoes, they must me cleaned, dried and then polished regularly. My last pair of Nike lunars were well over a year old when my pro asked if I'd treated myself to some new shoes! After my first wettish round in the Ecco's after they dried the leather was left with tide marks from, it practically brought me out in a sweat! I have since discovered they they tend to wear off. As mentioned above I bought the cleaning solution and this has helped to tidy them up and help them stay cleaner. 

The above are the only slight downsides I've had with the shoes. They look great and are very comfortable straight from the box. I like them so much I've even gone out and bought myself a pair of everyday shoes very similar for work! I think i'll probably get another pair for the winter months, Jesper recommended the gor-tex version but I'm still undecided and may get last years spiked version for the really bad months! 

I'd thoroughly recommend these shoes, as I have to my friends and playing partners, great with trousers or shorts and very comfortable.


----------



## Roops (Nov 3, 2014)

I have just bought two pairs of ecco's. The pimple and the cleated ones. They are without doubt the most comfortable golf shoes I have ever had. I thought my Footjoys were comfy, these are leagues better.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 3, 2014)

I've had so many problems with footjoys I don't think I'd buy another pair. The Ecco's are so comfy and I really don't think there will be a major issue with spikeless in the winter either.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			I've had so many problems with footjoys I don't think I'd buy another pair. The Ecco's are so comfy and I really don't think there will be a major issue with spikeless in the winter either.
		
Click to expand...

ditto.

except the spikeless in winter, rather have spikes... all the time


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 3, 2014)

Great shoes very comfy, but they absolutely REEK, before anyone says anything I do not suffer smelly feet however after a round of golf they are RANK ROTTEN, one other golfer I know wrote to Ecco about this, anyone else find this??


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 3, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			Great shoes very comfy, but they absolutely REEK, before anyone says anything I do not suffer smelly feet however after a round of golf they are RANK ROTTEN, one other golfer I know wrote to Ecco about this, anyone else find this??
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agree with you Kenny!

When we did the Longest day I wore Puma spikeless for the first 3 rounds and my Ecco Bioms for the last round. Eccos absolutely hummed after it but the Puma ones didn't.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 3, 2014)

Just been down to give mine a sniff! Nope normal touch of musty smell as golf shoes tend to do but nothing that we'll knock you over! I've worn them in every round since July when we got them, that's plenty of hot sweaty rounds and some good wet ones too!


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 4, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			ditto.

except the spikeless in winter, rather have spikes... all the time
		
Click to expand...

So far I've not noticed any difference in grip from these and my spiked nike lunars. The weather hasn't got really nasty or prolonged yet so we will see.


----------



## matt71 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have the same pair of shoes as Evesdad and have to admit the only thing that stinks on the golf course is me, The shoes have been spot on!  I guess the older pairs must have been an issue but defo not these!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have 4 pairs of ecco shoes. 3 smell fine, and one pair smell of cat wee. They don't get used very often!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 4, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I have 4 pairs of ecco shoes. 3 smell fine, and one pair smell of cat wee. They don't get used very often!
		
Click to expand...

Yak wee


----------



## BarryM (Mar 21, 2017)

Did you ever find a way to get rid of the smell ? I am having the cat pee problem as well .


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I have 4 pairs of ecco shoes. 3 smell fine, and one pair smell of cat wee. They don't get used very often!
		
Click to expand...

don't you have a cat (s)??

all mine smell fine.

PS i don't have a cat


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Yak wee

Click to expand...

I see Murph keeps cats, could be a wee ! clue  , so do you keep Yaks


----------



## Jensen (Mar 22, 2017)

I've had 2 pairs of Ecco, both were the old style classic saddle. They were gore tex and spiked. Excellent shoes very comfy straight out of the box. However they seem to have shot up in price recently so unfortunately I won't be buying any more. 

Regardless of model, I would be very disappointed at them letting in water given the cost of them,


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2017)

My golf shoes sometimes smell of dead seals, but that is when I wear my seal skin socks, and they get wet.


----------

